# Abbrandregelung für Holzofen



## blue0cean (15 November 2015)

Hallo, hat einer von euch einen Ansatz oder gar schon eine Lösung für eine Abbrand Regelung eines Holzofens?
Vorhanden sind 2 Temperaturfühler einer am Kaminstutzen am Ofen einer an der Oberseite der Brennkammer. Eine Stellklappe im Zuluft Kanal. Es gibt zwar im Netz ein paar Temperaturverläufe mit den Zeiten dazu aber ich finde keine Regelkruve /Struktur.
Ich denke das mehr von euch einen Holzofen haben den man gut Regeln könnte.
Nun meine Frage wer möchte sich mit mir der Thematik annehmen oder eine Lösung „Spendieren“?


----------



## Blockmove (15 November 2015)

Beim Uralt-Holzkessel meines Bruders erfolgt die Regelung rein mechanisch über die Wassertemperatur.
Ist ein Kapilarfühler und ein entsprechender Aktor für die Zuluftklappe.
Das Ganze funktioniert eigentlich recht ordentlich.
Es hat allerdings eine Weile gedauert, bis die Minimumstellung der Zuluftklappe vernünftig eingestellt war.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## de vliegende hollander (15 November 2015)

Goldene Regel ist doch der Abgastemperatur im Kamin > 100°C zu halten um kondensieren im Kamin zu vermeiden.
Sprich um Gefahr auf  Schornstein Brand zu vermeiden.

Bram


----------



## Elektricks (15 November 2015)

Hallo, bin derzeit dabei meinen wasserführenden kaminofen zu automatisieren. Grundgedanke hier war die abgastemperatur auf ca. 250°C zu halten, da der Ofen dann laut Datenblatt mit Nennleistung arbeitet.
Alles was darüber ist geht mehr oder weniger verloren, und alles was unter 200°C ist, kokelt dann nur vor sich hin. 
Das waren zumindest die Beobachtungen der letzten Jahre...
Ich habe hier zu eine Drosselklappe mit belimo stellantrieb an den frischluftstutzen gebaut, steigt die temp an wird bisl weiter zugefahren, fällt sie wird wieder geöffnet und bei bedarf auf primärluft geschalten. 
Soweit die Theorie, hoffe das noch vor der Heizperiode einbinden zu können...


----------



## mariob (19 November 2015)

Hi,
so wie ich das mitgekriegt habe werden da normalerweise auch Lambdawerte mit verarbeitet, da zuwenig/zuviel Luft auch nicht so das gelbe vom Ei ist. Das ganze artet dann wahrscheinlich in eine recht komplexe Programmierorgie aus.
Wenn es geht stell mal Deine grobe Strategie (nicht den Code) hier rein.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## guwen (30 Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
bei mir kommt aufgrund der Anschaffung eines neuen wassergeführten Kaminofens auch das Bedürfnis aufgekommen eine Abbrandregelung (mit Wago/CoDeSys) aufzubauen.
Im Vorfeld mit eingebaut habe ich eine Vorlauf- und eine Rücklauftemperaturmessung, sowie eine Abgastemperaturmessung. Auch einr Differenzdruckmessung ist vorhanden, aber noch nicht eingebaut.
Für die beiden Zuluftklappen (1x Innenraum, 1x Scheibe) habe ich Belimo Antriebe verbaut.
Hat jemand eine solche Regelung schon fertig und kann Tipps geben was zu beachten und wie zu verfahren ist?
Gruß
Guido


----------



## mariob (30 Oktober 2016)

Hi,
da gibt es übrigens auch fertige Regler, ich dächte das ist ein dänischer Hersteller, bin aber zur Zeit nicht auf Arbeit da könnte ich mal schauen wer das ist. Der Preis war auch nict abartig, da ist Temperaturen und Lambda wohl alles drin.
Wir machen das in ganz anderen Dimensionen, leider habe ich selbst zuwenig Zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## guwen (30 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Mario,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. 
Aber fertig kann ja jeder (gibt es z.B. von Tatarek, Brunner, Leda, usw.).
Ziel der Übung ist es für mich "alles aus einem Guß" zu haben. Ich finde es ziemlich doof x Regelungen im Haus verbaut zu haben bei denen die eine nicht weiß was die andere macht. Und im Extremfall arbeiten alle gegeneinander.
Daher möchte ich das gerne selber prgrammieren.

Gruß
Guido


----------



## gravieren (30 Oktober 2016)

Hi

Etliche Infos zur Regelung:
Z.b. :
http://ocontrol.de/epages/7206b1c9-...b689-9cf4c4a22f11/Categories/oControlFunktion


----------



## mariob (30 Oktober 2016)

Hi,
@guido, ist voll ok, diesen Standpunkt vertrete ich prinzipiell auch. Daher ist das von mir auch nur als Hinweis zu werten, ich mache des öfteren auch solche Übungen, das schärft den Blick und öffnet den Geist.
Zur Zeit mache ich was mit MPPT und Solar in einer SPS, so als Nebenübung zum völlig anders gelagerten Geheimprojekt. Es ist auch bei solch scheinbar simplen Sachen immer wieder interessant wie falsch man an eine Softwarestruktur planen kann. 

In diesem Sinne
Mario


----------



## guwen (1 November 2016)

Hallo Karl,
die Regelung über eine CO Messung aufzubauen finde ich sehr interessant.
Ich habe die Leute mal wegen genauerer Infos zu Ihrem Sensor angeschrieben. Bin mal gespannt, ob man die Sensoren irgendwie an die Wago bekommt.


----------

